# Skarp S60 + Echolot



## carpdavedavecarp (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

wer von euch hat das Skarp S60 Baitboat bzw.
weis welches Echolot in dieses verbaut werden kann? #c

Grüße der Dave


----------



## NickAdams (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Ich fische es mit dem portablen Echolot von Carplounge Tackle (100 mW) oder - falls nicht Ultra-Range gefischt wird - mit dem Empire DT 05. Gib' mal "Funkecholot Empire" in die Suchmaschine ein, dann wirst du einen Bericht mit Bildern von mir finden. Das "Entry", für das die Halterungen im Bug vorgesehen sind, ist nach Auskunft von Carplounge nicht mehr lieferbar. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Super Beitrag, 

habe gelesen das die Aussparung wohl zu klein sein soll für das festeinbau Modell.

was kannst du noch über das Skarp s60 schreiben ?
taugt es was oder nicht.

sry für die dummen Fragen, will halt nicht sinnlos Geld ausgeben.

ps:ich brauch ein echolot mit rund 350m reichweite.

liebe grüße der Dave


----------



## NickAdams (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Guten Morgen,

wenn du 350 Meter Reichweite brauchst, würde ich dir zum Echolot von Carplounge Tackle raten. CarpMadness hat auch eines im Angebot, ich weiß aber nicht, ob es portabel ist. Ich würde ohnehin ein Echolot nicht fest verbauen; nicht jede Fahrt macht den Einsatz erforderlich. Ich setze meistens damit eine Boje und fahre dann die Montagen ohne Echolot raus. Ich versuche, ein Bild anzuhängen, auf dem du siehst, wie das aufgerüstete Skarp damit aussieht. Über die Feiertage will ich auch einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben und einstellen, deshalb hier erst einmal ein paar Stickpunkte:

- Reichweite ist super. Ab 150 Meter erkennt man ein FuBoot ohnehin nicht mehr. Ich bin damit noch nie aus der Reichweite gefahren. 
- Akkulaufzeit ist spitze! Wichtig ist aber, die Akkus SOFORT nach dem Einsatz wieder zu laden. Die Trockenakkus mögen es nicht, halbvoll herumzustehen. Durch die Ladebuchs sind sie sehr bequem zu laden. Ersatzakkus musste ich am Wasser noch nicht wechseln. Die Akkus lassen sich auch leicht austauschen; der Ausdruck "fest verbaut" ist etwas irreführend. Ersatzakkus gibt's günstig im Netz.
- Futterkapazität ist sehr großzügig und man kann die Futterluke teilen. 3 Liter Futter reichen völlig, meistens fahre ich weniger raus. Die Montage transportiere ich immer in der Luke, die Release-Kupplung benutze ich so gut wie nie. 
- Geschwindigkeit: Nachdem ich ein paar Gitterstäbe am Krautschutz herausgesägt hatte, ging das Bötchen richtig gut ab. 
- Die Beleuchtung ist beeindruckend, besonders bei Dunkelheit macht es schon was her. 
- Transportmaß: Optimal. Nicht so sperrig wie ein Carponizer oder so ein schwimmender Quatratmeter, der 14 oder 15 Kilo wiegt. Ich habe mir bei OBI eine Plastikkiste mit Deckel besorgt, in die das Boot genau passt. 

So, das wär's erst mal. Mehr dazu später,

So long,

Nick


----------



## NickAdams (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Auf YouTube gibt es ein gutes Demo-Video für das Skarp. Hier ist der Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wsApHDEkcI

So long,

Nick


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hey, das ist schonmal was genaues, also wirds wohl doch das Skarp S60, ich brauch eins womit ich Spots in wie schon gesagt 350m erreiche. 

Freu mich auf den Ausführlichen Bericht.

Besten Dank. Dave


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Spots 350m entfernt liegen? Das wird auch mit Fernglas eng.


----------



## CarpMetty (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Moin!
Dann besorg dir ein Blaulicht, und schraub das auf das Boot. 
Wie Nick Adams bereits geschrieben hat, ab 150-200m wird sogar mein Carponizer winzig klein.
Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie, wo du angelst, aber so bald auf der Strecke zwischen dir und den Spot Hindernisse sind, würde ich es nur mit Futtertboot sein lassen, da du keine Chance hast, den Fisch zu kontrollieren. Ein Schlauchboot wäre da vielleicht ne bessere Wahl. 
Ist aber nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß, den ich loswerden wollte, wie gesagt, habe ich keine Ahnung, wie, wo du angelst.


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hey, es handelt sich um große Baggerseen, auf denen das Befahren mit jeglicher Art von Booten untersagt ist.

Auf dem weg zum Spot kommt nichts , es ist freies Wasser. Da meinst nur eine Uferseite betretbar ist, Fischen wir hier auf das gegenüber liegende Ufer. Was nunmal um die 300m weit weg ist.


Liebe grüße, der Dave


----------



## NickAdams (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Entfernungen auf dem Wasser werden oft überschätzt. Mit Google Earth kann man die Strecken ziemlich genau messen. Aber selbst wenn man auch auf große Entfernung sein Futterboot noch sehen sollte, so wird es schwierig, es zu manövrieren: Fährt es vorwärts oder rückwärts? Biegt es schon nach rechts ab oder warum dauert das so lang? Wie weit ist es denn vom Schilfgürtel entfernt, reicht das noch oder hänge ich gleich drin? Wie CarpMetty ziehe ich auf Entfernungen über 150 Meter ein Schlauchboot vor. Ein kleines Schlauchboot solltest du sowieso immer ins Auto legen, und wenn es nur das kleinste Badeschlauchboot  für 15 Euro ist. Aber stell' dir vor, dein Futterboot mit Echolot bleibt in einem treibenden Ast hängen.....dann treibt rund ein Tausender auf der Seemitte. (Übrigens sind nicht Treibholz oder Kraut die Hauptfeinde der Futterbootantriebe, sondern grüne Fadenalgen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.) 
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Futterboote haben ihre ganz spezielles Einsatzgebiet und sicherlich in vielen Situationen eine große Hilfe; sie sind aber keine eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue, die alles können und uns in allen Situationen das Anglerleben erleichtern können. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

nach google earth handelt es sich um rund 200-250m.

wichtig ist mir, das dass futterboot was taugt, und nich nach einem jahr absäuft oder nach 100m nicht mehr weiter fährt.

liebe grüße, dave


----------



## cipro2003 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo 
ich habe das Bootchen auch in Gebrauch und
es gibt nix zu meckern an dem Teil!
Es gibt auch noch ein Echo das passt zum Festeinbau,FC90 
heißt das achte aber darauf das es das 2010er Model
ist,mit Antenne wegen der größeren Reichweite!
Gruß Frank


----------



## druide (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Also ich brauche ein Echolot für das S60 bis max 100m Reichweite. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ? 

Wo habt ihr die Ersatzakkus bezogen für das Skarp ???


----------



## druide (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Gibt es nun ein passendes Echolot für das Skarp S60 ???


----------



## druide (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

wo gibts das FC90 zu kaufen ?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

bei ebay


----------



## druide (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hast nen Link ? Finde das irgendwie nicht !


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Gibt es wohl nicht mehr. Das scheint der Nachfolger zu sein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fishfinder-Funk-Echolot-Funkecholot-Baitboat-Futterboot-/250753725998?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3a6216362e

Oder hier der Vorgänger vom FC 90:
http://www.anatec-amorceur.com/en/echosondeur.php


----------



## druide (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

jemand erfahrung mit dem FC500 oder sollte man zum smartcast greifen?


----------



## SR-angler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Welches besser ist würde mich auch intressieren weil ich mir auch ein Boot + Echolot zulegen möchte.

Mfg tom


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Nicht jede Boot - Echolot Kombination funktioniert.


----------



## cipro2003 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe heute mein Skarp mit dem neuen Echo
(FC 90) ausprobiert! 
Kann nur sagen das diese Kombi auf jeden fall
Funktioniert!wichtig war mir das es kein festeinbau wird und ich 
Nicht an die Elektrik oder Löcher in den Rumpf bohren
Muss!aber wasserfest sollte es trotzdem werden!
Ich habe mir dann eine Fox-Dose genommen und 
Das Echo in diese eingebaut!dann dank dem Tip von nickadams
Mit dem klettband die Dose und den Geber fixiert!
Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist mit ein/zwei Handgriffen 
Wieder abgebaut!
Gruß Frank


----------



## druide (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Passt der Geber nicht in die Aussparung des Rumpfes !?


----------



## cipro2003 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Nicht ganz,und wenn dann müsste ich dort bohren und das möchte ich nicht!


----------



## SR-angler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo,

das mit der Fobox ist eine gute Idee.

Mfg tom


----------



## NickAdams (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

@Cipro2003,

freut mich, dass es geklappt hat. Könntest du ein Photo einstellen?

So long,

Nick


----------



## cipro2003 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Ich probiere es mal zwei oder drei Fotos hochzuladen...


----------



## cipro2003 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

So und noch die beiden anderen!
Oben mittig auf dem Deckel ist der An/Aus Schalter und auf 
dem anderen Bild mit offenem Deckel sieht man das Echo mit Batterie und Ersatzbatterie falls mal der Saft ausgeht ;-)


----------



## NickAdams (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

@Cipro2003,

danke für die Bilder. Das ist eine saubere und elegante Lösung. Ich experimentiere zur Zeit auch noch an einer solchen Konstruktion, damit die Funkbox auch bei Regenwetter geschützt ist.

So long,

Nick


----------



## cipro2003 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Nix zu danken....
Ich war heut nochmal auf dem Wasser
Und muss sagen die Konstruktion ist 
genau das was ich mir davon erhofft 
hatte! 

Habt ihr eigentlich auch schon nen Winter-Koller?


----------



## druide (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Habt ihr eigentlich auch mit dem skarp Probleme das geradeausfahren einzustellen oder bin ich zu doof !?


----------



## mz1981 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo druide,



druide schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch mit dem skarp Probleme das geradeausfahren einzustellen oder bin ich zu doof !?



also ein kleines Problem habe ich auch. Und zwar wenn ich das Boot fahren lasse und es bei voller Fahrt geradeaus einstelle, dann passt alles für die Geschwindigkeiten von 10-100%. Unter der 10%-Geschwindigkeits-Marke lenkt es zur Seite. Aber damit kann ich leben. Ob das Verhalten noch weitere Leute haben;+

Gruß Micha


----------



## druide (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

richtig. wenn ich es für die geradeausfahrt eingestellt habe und ich es dann aber einfach nur anhalten will läuft irgendwie immer ein motor trotzdem !?


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

morgen gehts zum ersten mal mit dem RT3 Baitboat ans Wasser :vik:


----------



## NickAdams (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Wenn das Skarp nicht gerade läuft, müsst ihr an dem kleinen Knopf oben links nachjustieren. Beim Transport verdreht er sich leicht, man sollte vor jeder Fahrt kurz draufschauen, sonst kann es sein, dass ein Motor mehr Strom bekommt als der andere. 
Bin gespannt auf deinen ersten Eindruck vom RT3, Carpdavedavecarp!

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

ja das mit dem kleinen knopf ist schon klar, aber wenn man ihn sag ich mal so einstellt das das boot bei vollgas geradeausfährt, dann läuft in Grundstellung ein motor und das boot dreht sich somit langsam!?
Bei meinem Freund ist es auch so !?


----------



## NickAdams (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Das ist richtig. Zu groß sollte die Abweichung nicht sein, sonst hast du die genannten Probleme, auch bei "Vollgas". 
Wenn das Boot während der Fahrt plötzlich stark nach rechts oder lins ausbricht, hat sich meistens etwas um eine Schraubenwelle gewickelt und bremst.

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Nene um die schraubenwelle ist nichts ! Komisch das beide boote aber das selbe verhalten an den Tag legen !?


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

So zurück vom See mit dem RT3

Also, erstmal Hut ab, das Boot ist sau schnell und lässt sich gut lenken.
Gefahren bin ich "nur" 400m weit raus und ich muss sagen dass man das Futterboot ohne Licht nicht erkennt auf über 300m, mit dem genauen lenken ist das dann schon schwierig. Von daaus kann man sich nurnoch über GPS oder Echolot(reichweite bis ü500m) orientieren.


Einbauen lassen sich Alle Echolote und GPS die es von Carplounge gibt, dazu ist wie bei anderen Booten auch, am Rumpf eine kleine Kappe in die der Sender eingebaut wird.

Die Lichtanlage ist sehr gut und ausgesprochen Hell. Es liegt bei Wellengang ruig auf dem Wasser und schaukelt nicht hin und her.

Das eizigste was man hätte anders machen können ist das wieder schließen der Futterklappen. Dazu muss man schon etwas Fingergefühl haben, da man einen kleinen Stifft eindrücken und im selben Moment die Luke schließen muss.


Ich persönlich muss sagen das es ein gelungenes Futterboot ist und seinem Preis 899,00€ ohne Echolot und 1500,00€ mit, schon gerecht ist.


http://img844.*ih.us/f/18012011877.jpg/

Liebe Grüße der Dave


----------



## NickAdams (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Danke für den Bericht! Hast du den Eindruck, dass es genug Power hat, um auch in größeren Fließgewässern eingesetzt zu werden? Ich suche ein Boot, mit dem man im Rhein eine Wallermontage an die Strömungskante fahren kann. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Ich denke schon das es auf großen Flüssen eine gute Figur macht. Der Jetantrieb ist Kraftvoll und man hat die Möglichkeit die Lenkung den Wellen und Strömung anzupassen. Das macht es zu einem guten Allrounder 

Ich hoffe ich kann dir deine Kaufentscheidung etwas erleichtern. Denn es ist dch ein gutes Stück Geld.

Liebe grüße


----------



## NickAdams (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Danke, ich werde es mir vor Ort einmal anschauen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

gibt es jetzt schon ein echolot mit geber der ins skarp passt???


----------



## FISCHERREIBEHÖRDE (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*



druide schrieb:


> gibt es jetzt schon ein echolot mit geber der ins skarp passt???


nö,gibs nicht.bau dir nen fc 500 ein.funktioniert einbarnfrei.


----------



## druide (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

hab jetzt nen FC 500 und würde es gerne in den Rumpf fest einbauen ! 
Wie mach ich das am besten !?
Oder gibt es ne elegante mobile Lösung ? Wie/Wo muss der Geber am besten am Boot sitzen ?


----------



## mz1981 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*



druide schrieb:


> hab jetzt nen FC 500 und würde es gerne in den Rumpf fest einbauen !
> Wie mach ich das am besten !?
> Oder gibt es ne elegante mobile Lösung ? Wie/Wo muss der Geber am besten am Boot sitzen ?



Hallo Druide,

also ich habe das Smartcast RF15e und würde schon sagen, dass das passt - der Geber außen zumindest. Innen die Box muss man halt "basteln", aber auch nicht soooo tragisch. Schau doch mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206575&page=2

Der erste ist der Bericht, weiter unten dann die Bilder.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Schuettung (15. März 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo, bin gerade dabei mir das RT3 von Carplounge zu kaufen.
Hier gabs schon viele gute denkanstöße zu futterbooten!
Hat jemand speziel das RT3 und kann hier drüber was schreiben?
Vielen dank


----------



## Schuettung (16. März 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*



carpdavedavecarp schrieb:


> So zurück vom See mit dem RT3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Carpdavedavecarp,
ist das nur ein Bild von dem Boot?
Kein bericht?
Mich würde noch interessieren:

hat das echolot bei Wellengang noch funktioniert?
Welches hast du eingebaut?
reichen die akkus den ganzen Angeltag?
Kann in das gehäuse noch wasser eintretten?
Bist du auch bei Nacht gefahren?
Kann man es abgesehen von der guten Beleuchtung Steuern?
Findet man den Spot auch bei Nacht und nur mit echolot ( ohne GPS) noch?

Danke für deine (eure) Antworten


----------



## NickAdams (26. März 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo Skarp-S-60-Besitzer,

zur neuen Saison habe ich mich für eine "portable Festmontage" für mein Echolot am Skarp entschieden. Letztes Jahr hatte ich den Geber noch am Heck angebracht, wo er zwar einwandfrei funktionierte, aber jedesmal an und abgebaut werden musste. Mit dem Geber am Heck passte das Boot nicht in die Transporttasche. Über Winter habe ich dann überlegt und getüfftelt, wie ich das Echolot einerseits fest montieren kann, ohne es aber einbauen zu müssen. Bei der Lösung des Problems wurde ich von den Vopi-Booten inspiriert, die ihren Geber bekanntlich zwischen den beiden Schwimmkörpern des Katamarans am Bug haben. Dort ist jetzt auch mein Humminbird-Geber, wie auf diesem Foto zu sehen ist:

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/5929/1005069.jpg

Dort ist er von links und rechts geschützt und kann in der Tasche zum Angelgewässer transportiert werden. Man kann das Boot auch problemlos auf dem Boden abstellen, der Geber hat keinen Kontakt mit dem Grund, sondern hängt frei in der Luft. 
Das Kabel zur Sendebox verläuft oben auf dem Boot entlang einer der Kanten. Auf dem Bild ist es links. Da es schwarz ist und sich gut in der Kante anpasst, ist es auf den ersten Blick gar nicht zu sehen. Die Sendebox habe ich zum Schutz vor Regen und Nässe in eine Plastikbox montiert, die mit wasserdichtem, schwarzen Gewebeband ummantelt ist. Die Box wurde mit dem Panzerklettband bombenfest am Boot befestigt; man könnte das Boot an der Box hoch heben, ohne sie abzureißen. In der Plastikbox selbst ist der Aluminiumblock wiederum mit Klettband befestigt. Hier ein weiteres Bild:

http://img852.*ih.us/img852/1284/1005071.jpg

An der linken Seite sind zwei Löcher in die Box gebohrt, durch die die Kabel für Geber und Antenne geführt worden sind.
Das Unterbringen des Senders in der Plastikbox hat desweiteren den Vorteil, dass sich der kleine Schalter während des Transports nicht durch unglückliches Hantieren von selbst einschalten kann, ohne dass man es merkt. Um trotzdem sehen zu können, ob die Kontrolllampe brennt, wurde ein Sichtfenster frei gelassen:

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/3315/1005076i.jpg

Auf dem nächsten Bild sieht man das Skarp von hinten. Deutlich ist der Geber vorne zwischen den Schwimmkörpern zu sehen. Die beiden Schrauben sind hinten ganz frei, sollte es während der Fahrt zu Verwirbelungen durch den Geber kommen, wird das Wasser durch die beiden Katamaranschwimmkörper wieder "geglättet" und tritt an den Schrauben wieder gleichmäßig aus. Der Geradeauslauf ist mit dieser Lösung deutlich besser als mit einer Heckmontage:

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/5232/1005080k.jpg

Wie schon gesagt: Das Echo kann jetzt montiert bleiben, zum Transport werden nur die Antennen abgeklappt und am Wasser mit einem Handgriff aufgerichtet, so dass das Boot sofort einsatzbereit ist. Das letzte Bild zeigt es transportbereit in der Tasche; die dicke Decke schützt es zusätzlich und verhindert auch, dass die Fernbedienung beim Tragen zu sehr hin und herwackelt. Der Echo-Bildschirm ist in der Seitentasche, für Boot plus Echolot reicht die mitgelieferte Transporttasche aus:

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/8751/1005066.jpg

So long and tight lines,

Nick


----------



## Shira11 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Hallo,

ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Skarp S60 zugelegt.

Ich möchte das Echolot fest einbauen.

Fragen:

Wie lange hält die 9 Volt Blockbatterie bei dem Sender?
Ist es sinnvoll den Sender an die Motorbatterie anzuschließen?
Sind die beiden Batterien parallel geschaltet?
Wie habt ihr einbauer das gelöst??#h


----------



## Shira11 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

niemand!


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Ich habe zwar ein anderes Boot, aber die Batterien für das Echo (je nach Modell) halten meist sehr lang (ein Jahr).


----------



## NickAdams (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Bin gerade von einer Session gekommen und die Frage erst jetzt gelesen, deshalb kommt die Antwort etwas verzögert.....also, ich benutze ausschließlich die 9 V Batterie, die hält wirklich über ein Jahr und ist leicht auszutauschen. An die Bordbatterie würde ich sie nicht anschließen, das lohnt den Aufwand nicht und verringert die potentielle Fahrzeit. Außerdem kann das Echo leichter entfernt werden, wenn es mal nicht gebraucht werden sollte oder ein Modellwechsel des Bootes ansteht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Shira11 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Ha irgend jemand den Geber in das dafür vorgesehene Loch installiert? Ich hab den dort installiert und habe nur korrekte Tiefenanzeige bei Motorstillstand.#q


----------



## Xpc_master (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skarp S60 + Echolot*

Danke für die tollen beiträge habt mir meine kaufentschiedung schon ziemlich erleichtert!!


----------

